
Ask HN: Are Edge computing and Machine learning related? - aaossa
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently a software engineering student, but I&#x27;ve read about edge computing a bit, and I&#x27;m currently learning about ML. Are this two trends related? Is edge computing the next &quot;big thing&quot; in the industry? How can ML help edge computing?<p>If I&#x27;m missing something or you have any interesting resource to know more about edge computing, please feel free to explain anything and add a link if you want. I&#x27;m really interested in learning about this topics.<p>Thanks HN,
======
kmather73
Edge computing is just cloud computing but it happens at the "edge" of the
network.

Well one application of edge computing would be to use ML/AI to do some task.
For example imagine you have your phone and you take a photo with a cancer
app. Your phone doesn't have enough compute power to run a very good ML model
on it so instead the app would upload the image to the cloud to do the
analysis. To take the app run fast you wound want the computation to happen on
the edge of the network so you have the smallest latency possible giving a
better user experience.

~~~
aaossa
Thanks @kmather73 for your example. One of the possible uses I red about was
using ML to decide when to do the computation in the cloud and when to do it
in the device. Do you know a bit about this? Thanks again for your
explanation! The concept seems clearer now

